# Driver flange cutout question ??



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

What is the best way to to create the driver cutout with a flange recess example for a small driver or tweeter ??

I've done the Flange before for my Sub with just my spiral cutting bit, by ajusting to the flange depth,and then reducing Diameter until disired flange width .

Using a rabetting bit AFTER the driver hole ?? or.. BEFORE ???


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I believe the best way to do it is to cut the recess _before_ cutting the driver hole.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

fusseli said:


> I believe the best way to do it is to cut the recess before cutting the driver hole.


Allright Thanks !!


----------



## HeartFixr (Dec 8, 2012)

Having cut several recessed speaker holes, I definitely agree that you should cut the recess first. Start from the outer most dimension and work inward.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Buy a 3/4" mortissing bit , ajust depth and circle jig accordingly , do a first pass for your flange , then change to a cutting bit to make the hole !!


----------

